# Взаимосвязь позвоночника и атмосферного давления



## aleksei-mail (6 Фев 2007)

Добрый день, обращаюсь к Вам с вопросом. 

Мне 25 - уже год мучаюсь со скачками давления, головокружениями, потерей равновесия, состояниями нереальности и тд. Все началось с гипертонических кризов - которые сменились паническими атаками (повышенное давление, судороги, повышенное ЧСС, состояние страха), прошел обследование в поликлинике по месту жительства, проверял: общий анализ крови, анализ крови на гормоны, на гемоглобин, проверил щитовидку, узи внутренних органов, узи сердца и ЭКГ - нарушений не выявили.

Обратился в клинику нервных болезней – с моих слов выписали антидепрессанты - сижу на них уже 4-ый месяц - в результате панические атаки исчезли, но скачки давления особенно при резком повышении и понижении атмосферного давления остались - так же остались приступы головокружения и потери равновесия.

Скажите, может ли это быть результатом нарушения функций позвоночника? Если может, то куда обратится за помощью, какие исследования проходить?


----------



## Helen (7 Фев 2007)

Скорее всего нет. 

Скажите, какой диагноз Вам поставили? Исключили ли так называемый гипоталамический синдром?

Какие цифры давления были зафиксированы? При описанных Вами приступах следует исключить такую патологию, как феохромоцитома, для чего следует пройти МРТ надпочечников, а так же определить уровень катехоламинов в крови и моче, обычно эти анализы назначаются или эндокринологом, или терапевтом.

Напишите нам о результатах.


----------



## aleksei-mail (7 Фев 2007)

Скажите, какой диагноз Вам поставили? 
Поставили вегето-сосудистую дистонию

Исключили ли так называемый гипоталамический синдром?
Как его исключить что нужно сделать ?

Какие цифры давления были зафиксированы? 
при норме 120/80 давление поднималось до 160/100

При описанных Вами приступах следует исключить такую патологию, как феохромоцитома, для чего следует пройти МРТ надпочечников, а так же определить уровень катехоламинов в крови и моче, обычно эти анализы назначаются или эндокринологом, или терапевтом.

Напишите нам о результатах.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Helen (8 Фев 2007)

Мое мнение, что такое давление в молодом возрасте - это существенный объективный показатель (не вегето-сосудистая дистония), который требует дальнейшей диагностики и выяснения причин.

Вам следует еще раз обратиться к эндокринологу (он знает, какие дополнительные исследования следует пройти дополнительно для исключения феохромоцитомы) и еще раз к неврологу - в том числе для получения направления на ЯМР головного мозга.

Напишите нам, пожалуйста, после получения этих результатов.


----------



## aleksei-mail (8 Фев 2007)

Обязательно напишу


----------

